

Top algorithms preprints of 2010 - ssp
http://11011110.livejournal.com/211518.html

======
joe_the_user
I'd love to see a similar treatment of various math fields also. As an
amateur, the top ten papers for a year would be about my speed.

~~~
DrJosiah
It would be great to have that for _all_ fields, regardless of discipline.

Sadly, I'm not sure how many people would be up for the task as the writer of
the blog post, David Eppstein, is a machine when it comes to reading/writing
papers.

As one of his doctoral descendants, it was more than a tad bit intimidating to
see how prolific he is.

